# Guest speaker for the October 10th meeting of the HRFA



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

OCTOBER MEETING

The October 10th, 2006 meeting of the HRFA will be held at 7:30 PM at the Ridgefield Park Elk's Club located at Spruce st. and Cedar Ave. Ridgefield Park, New Jersey.

Our guest speaker will be Allen Reilly to help kick of the beginning of the surf fishing season. Allen who is a member of the field staff for "The New Jersey Angler" Magazine will give his presentations titled: "False Albacore True Excitement" and will talk a bit about surf fishing for these elusive and challenging southern speedsters. Including when, where, and how to hook up with them. Rod, reel, line, and lure specifications will also be addressed.

Plus: "Early Season Striped Bass Spring Into Action." His talk will also cover early spring fishing for striped bass along Raritan Bay shore and the Sandy Hook surf.

Also at this meeting, there will be charter fishing trips raffles, a lowrance chart plotter raffle and several fishing pole raffles from Harlee Rod.

Again, the October10th meeting of the HRFA, starting between 7:30 & 7:45 PM, Allen Reilly will have as a guest speaker. Everyone is welcome to attend. Non members are requested to donate $2.00 The meeting is held on the second floor of the Ridgefield Park Elks Lodge. Corner of Spruce and Cedar streets in Ridgefield Park, NJ. For more information, directions and a one time free pass, go to www.hrfa.us


----------

